# Sunset Orange Stingray rider



## fatbike (Apr 9, 2022)

A 1977 Sunset Orange semi custom not all period correct set up. Old recover 70s seat but with the good material. Brake adapter and tires have more value than the bike I'm sure. What a fun rider and I like it and doesn't need to be serious, just fun!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2022)

fatbike said:


> A 1977 Sunset Orange semi custom not all period correct set up. Old recover 70s seat but with the good material. Brake adapter and tires have more value than the bike I'm sure. What a fun rider and I like it and doesn't need to be serious, just fun!
> 
> View attachment 1603629
> 
> ...



Really ,really killer ride. Nice work.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 9, 2022)

Thank you! @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## nick tures (Apr 9, 2022)

nice one !!


----------



## schwinnray (Apr 17, 2022)

i have the orange grasshopper slick if you're interested


----------



## fatbike (Apr 18, 2022)

schwinnray said:


> i have the orange grasshopper slick if you're interested



Pm sent


----------



## schwinnray (Apr 19, 2022)

i think there NOS


----------



## fatbike (May 20, 2022)

Both rear tire looks add something.


----------

